# Info zum Kutter "Tietverdriew"?



## tomthx (27. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe am 2.Mai meine erste Kutterfahrt von Sassnitz aus gebucht. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der "Tietverdriew"  gemacht?

MfG Tom


----------



## M.P. (28. April 2005)

*AW: Info zum Kutter "Tietverdriew"?*

Hei tomthx,

scheint so, als ob noch niemand aus dem board mit dem schiff draußen war. 
Ich fahre seit 5 jahren von sassnitz aus auf dorsch und sehe den kutter ab und zu. 
Wünsche dir auf jeden fall ne gute tour und ordentlich fisch. Ich bin am 6.mai wieder dort.
Kannst ja berichten wie es war.
Viel spass!

Gruß m.p.


----------



## Cod35 (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Info zum Kutter "Tietverdriew"?*

Hallo ,

der Beitrag hier ist zwar schon etwas älter aber ich möchte euch nicht um meine Erfahrungen mit der "Tietverdriew" und Kpt. Speck bringen .

Bei der Tietverdriew handelt es sich um einen Umgebauten ehemaligen 17m Fischkutter der DDR-Hochseeflotte . Ein Top-Schiff mit vernünftigem WC und sogar Dusche, sehr sauber alles da sich das Schiff im Privatbesitz befindet .
Wir, das heißt mein Verein für den ich die Hochseetouren auf der Ostsee organisiere, verbringen unsere Jahresmeisterschaft seit nunmehr 3 Jahren auf diesem Schiff und sind Hochbegeistert .
2004 im Juni fingen 18 Sportsfreunde insgesamt 274 Dorsche mit einer Durchnittsgröße von fast 55 cm . (Auf der Fahrt ist auch mein Bild entstanden) Der Kapitän war überaus bemüht den fisch zu finden und verlängerte die Ausfahrt um entlegenere fanggründe anzusteuern ohne Mehrpreis . Wir waren dann um 19.00 Uhr wieder im Hafen :m .

Der zweite Tag auf der "Alexander" war dagegen unter aller Kanone . Der Kapitän völlig unmotiviert, hat uns auf den weißen Sand vor Arcona gestellt und uns 3 Stunden ohne Zupfer in der Brühe rumrühren lassen während er seinen Mittagsschlaf hielt . Oberpünktlich um 16 Uhr wieder im Hafen weil die Fahrgäste für die Nachfolgende Kreidefelsentour schon warteten. Als WC diente hier eine alte Zementtuppe (Die geräusche im Wellengang und den Entströmenden Geruch wenn mann achtern stand gebe ich lieber nicht wieder:v ).

2005 Anfang Mai hatten wir beide Tage die Tietverdriew gebucht . Am ersten Tag machte uns leider das Wetter einen Strich durch die Rechnung und wir mussten im Hafen bleiben .
Am zweiten Tag sah es auch nicht viel besser aus, aber wir fuhren dennoch vor Arkona, weiter ging nicht . Wir brachten es trotz windstärke 6 NO und heftiger Dünung noch auf fast 130 Fische bei 18 Mann .

In diesem Jahr waren wir dann wieder Ende Juni in Sassnitz und hatten Bombenwetter . Die Fänge am ersten Tag beliefen sich auf 325 Dorsche mit 18 Anglern und am 2. Tag auf 293 Dorsche bei 16 Anglern . Nur die Durchschnittsgröße war diesmal etwas geringer und es mussten auch etliche kleinere Exemplare zurückgesetzt werden.:m 

Für nächstes Jahr habe ich wieder Anfang Juli gebucht und denke mal das, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, wieder eine Supertour dabei heraus kommt .

Außer der Tietverdriew wären da noch die Potsdam und die Rügenland zu empfehlen, beides ebenfalls Super Kutter #6 .

Um jetzt nicht einen falschen Eindruck zu Erwecken was die Beurteilung gut oder schlecht angeht noch dieses :

Bei einem "guten" Kutter geht es nicht darum wieviel er fängt, sondern um das Schiff an sich, die Besatzung und das Bemühen des Kapitäns den Fisch zu finden :q .

Für alle die das erste mal nach Mecklenburg zum Angeln fahren bitte daran denken das ihr euch eine Angelkarte besorgt . Die Ordnungshüter kommen kontrollieren .

Für die Statistiker noch : 
Größter Fisch 2004 : 98 cm bei 18 Pfd.
Größter Fisch 2005 : 104 cm bei 22 Pfd.
Größter Fisch 2006 : 78 cm leider nicht gewogen

Petri

Cod35


----------



## Cod35 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Info zum Kutter "Tietverdriew"?*

|wavey: Für alle Bilderhungrigen mal ein paar Schnappschüsse aus 2 Jahren Tietverdriew .

Gruß

Cod35


----------



## Pilkfreak (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Info zum Kutter "Tietverdriew"?*

@Cod 35,
das hört sich ja nach nem richtigen Geheimtipp an!
Also laut der Fänge müsst ihr da ja wirklich an einen guten Kutter geraten sein! Petri zu den schönen Fängen!!!!

Grüße

Ole


----------



## mike0815 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Info zum Kutter "Tietverdriew"?*

ää mal ne frage, ist der kutter nur ein "guter" kutter wenn man viel fängt ?
bei einigen hier scheinbar ja oder ? #c


----------



## Pilkfreak (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Info zum Kutter "Tietverdriew"?*

Also wenn der Service auf dem Boot gut ist und dazu noch anständig gefnagen wird, finde ich das der Kutter gut ist!!!:m 

Ich wollte nicht den Eindruck erwecken, dass ein Kutter nur gut ist, wenn man ordnetlich Filets macht!#d 
Also wie gesagt is anscheinend ein guter Kutter!!:q 

Bis denne 

Ole


----------



## Tyron (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Info zum Kutter "Tietverdriew"?*

Hört sich auch für mich sehr interessant an, die ganze Gechichte da aus Meck-Pomm... Mal schaun, ob sich da in den nächsten Wochen ausfahrttechnisch für mich was deichseln lässt... 

@ cod: Haste mal ne Telefonnummer vom Captain oder ne Homepage im Angebot?


----------



## Cod35 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Info zum Kutter "Tietverdriew"?*

Hallo Tyron ,

die Internetadresse ist www.tietverdriew.de oder www.maritime-angelreisen.de 

Die Telefonnummer sowie die emailaddi findest du auf der erstgenannten Seite unter "Impressum" .

Gruß

Cod35|wavey:


----------



## sunny (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Info zum Kutter "Tietverdriew"?*

Der Kutter liest sich sehr gut. 

Was kostet denn ne Tagesfahrt bzw. ne Vollcharter? Kann man Plätze reservieren oder muss man mitten in der Nacht auf'm Kutter stehen, um seinen Platz zu verteidigen? Wieviele Angler haben auf dem Schiff Platz?


----------



## Cod35 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Info zum Kutter "Tietverdriew"?*

Hallo Sunny,

auf dem Schiff haben max. 21 Personen Platz und eine telefonische Vorbestellung ist unbedingt zu empfehlen wenn du nicht umsonst hinfahren willst . Eine Vollcharter kostet ca. 780,-- €, also 37,--€ pro Pers. . Mittag noch mal 3,--€ . 
Ist zwar mit der teuerste Kutter in Sassnitz aber meiner Meinung nach ist er es Wert . Wenn du dann um 6.00Uhr an Board bist ist alles palletti . Übrigens halte ich das mit der Platzwahl für nicht so Wichtig, bei uns haben wir eine Wechselreihenfolge bei der jeder pro Tag auf 4 Plätzen steht und mind. 1 guten oder Topplatz hat . Als Ergebniss ist dabei fest zu stellen das nicht unbedingt immer die Topplätze am besten gefangen haben . Ich persönlich bevorzuge eine Stelle Mitschiffs Abdriftseite auf der du deinen Köder gut 60m vom Boot entfernt anbieten kannst (flacher Schnurwinkel, flache Köderführung = gute Ergebnisse).

Gruß

Cod35


----------



## sunny (1. November 2006)

*AW: Info zum Kutter "Tietverdriew"?*

Danke Cod35#6 .


----------



## stefanhoffmann7 (3. November 2006)

*AW: Info zum Kutter "Tietverdriew"?*

Aus meinem Bekanntenkreis wurde mir berichtet, dass die Tietverdriew  auch Touren weit raus macht (da dürfen auch Nichtfischereischeininhaber pilken) und in Tiefen von (angeblich) über 40m gefischt wird - mit Top Fangergebnissen. Auch aus meinem Bekanntenkreis wird dieser Kutter empfohlen.

Mit der MS Brigitte in Sassnitz bin ich einmal bis zum Adlergrund mitgefahren. Gute Fänge.

MS Alexander: kann ich nicht empfehlen (Crew, Fänge), spendet das Geld lieber der GzRS, da ist es sinnvoller angelegt.

Petri!


----------



## Tyron (3. November 2006)

*AW: Info zum Kutter "Tietverdriew"?*

Danke Cod35 für die Infos. Saug ich alles mit großem Interesse auf...
Ich muss mal schaun, was mein Terminplaner für Ende November sagt...


----------



## Cod35 (4. November 2006)

*AW: Info zum Kutter "Tietverdriew"?*

Es ist richtig das die Tietverdriew in den Sommermonaten weit raus fährt und in Tiefen um 50m angelt, aber ich würde mich nicht darauf verlassen das dass Wetter es zulässt und trotzdem einen Küstenschein besorgen . Wenn der Kapitän in deutschen Hoheitsgewässern bleibt ist dies Pflicht .

Die Tietverdriew gehört nicht zu den Kuttern die den Adlergrund anlaufen, da sehr fängige Alternativen vorhanden sind .

Der Aussage zur Alexander kann ich nur zustimmen, bei der DGzRS ist das Geld wirklich besser aufgehoben .

Gruß

Cod35#h


----------



## johnnybegoode (7. November 2006)

*AW: Info zum Kutter "Tietverdriew"?*

Moin, moin, 

vom Kutter Tietverdriew kann ich auch nur sehr gutes berichten. Insgesamt bin ich drei mal in den letzten Jahren mit diesem Kutter gefahren. 

Der Kapitän ist sehr daran interessiert, dass gut gefangen wird. Er bleibt auch am Fisch - das habe ich in Schleswig Holstein auch schon anders erlebt. Es wird auch weit rausgefahren, wenn nötig, was andere auch nicht unbedingt machen (kostet ja Diesel). 

Alles in Allem haben wir mit dem Wetter meist Glück gehabt und auch gut (teilweise sehr gut) gefangen. Auch Anfänger, die das erste Mal auf Dorsch waren, haben gleich große Fische gefangen. 

Ideal finde ich, dass man auf dem Kutter genug Platz hat, da er nur eine bestimmte Anzahl an Anglern mitnimmt. 

Das Team ist nett und eigentlich müsste ich mal wieder hin...
Aus dem Oldenburger Land ist es aber immer ein bischen weit, aber man bekommt vor Ort günstige Unterkünfte für Angler. 

Tietverdriew ist mein Lieblingskutter!

johnnybegoode


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (7. November 2006)

*AW: Info zum Kutter "Tietverdriew"?*

Wo legt der denn ab?


----------



## Cod35 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Info zum Kutter "Tietverdriew"?*

Hallo Ostseeangler87 ,

die Tietverdriew liegt in Sassnitz / Rügen im Fischereihafen .

Gruß

Cod35


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Info zum Kutter "Tietverdriew"?*

@Cod35: Dnake für die Info.

Ist mir leider n bisschen weit weg, das sind mal eben 3 1/2 stunde Fahrt laut routenplaner.

Gruß Benny


----------



## anax.imperator (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Info zum Kutter "Tietverdriew"?*

Was geht denn im Februar auf der Tietverdriew??? ich bin ab dem 9. für eine Woche auf Rügen. 
Bin ne Landratte, war zwar vo rJahren schon 6 mal auf Dorsch in Nord- und Ostsee, aber noch nie über 4 Windstärken!! Was fängt da Pilker oder Beifänger oder Gufi?
Freue mich über Tipps.
Oder kann ich es einfach von der Seebrücke in Sassnitz testen?
Grüße Andreas


----------



## Cod35 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Info zum Kutter "Tietverdriew"?*

Im Februar sind die Fänge vor Rügen im Küstenbereich vor den Kreidefelsen und vor Arkona ganz gut. Momentan sollen die Dorsche dicht unter den Kreidefelsen stehen und sich die Bäuche mit kleinen Aalmuttern vollschlagen. Allerdings darfst du jetzt nicht mit wirklichen Riesen im Flachwasserbereich rechnen, aber für die Pfanne reichts allemal.
Was die Köderwahl angeht so ist das denke ich mal zum Großteil Geschmackssache des Anglers und nur ein bisschen die des Fisches. Es kommt hauptsächlich darauf an das du den Köder und sein Spiel gut kennst und seiner Fängigkeit vertraust. Mein Spitzenköder in dieser Hinsicht ist der Eisele Power Select in BP (BlackPanter), SS (SchwarzSilber) und SGO (SchwarzGelbOrange), die Gewichte verwende ich je nach Drift zwischen 35gr. und 65gr. Für die Momentan befischten Tiefenbereich sollte der 35gr. aber vollkommen ausreichen. Du  kannst auch dein Glück mit dem Gummifisch probieren, allerdings habe ich noch nicht das nötige Vertrauen zu den lustigen Gesellen aufgebaut und kann nicht aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen, aber einige schwören drauf.
Vielleicht als kleiner Tip am Rand, um das Köderspiel nicht zu beeinträchtigen fische ich meinen Pilk generell ohne Beifänger mit 0,14er Spiderwire und ca. 1,5m Amnesiavorfach . Wenn der Beifänger zum Einsatz kommt dann nehm ich eigentlich nur einen Pilker ohne Drilling.

Gruß

Cod35


----------



## norge_klaus (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Info zum Kutter "Tietverdriew"?*

Hi Andreas,

ich will wenn das Wetter paßt am 10.02. und 11.02. mit der MS Rügenland in See stechen. Tietverdriew und Rügenland liegen unmittelbar nebeneinander. Vielleicht trifft amn sich ja mal auf einen Plausch.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## anax.imperator (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Info zum Kutter "Tietverdriew"?*

Danke für die Antworten!

Ich fahre wenn am 10.02. mit der Tiedenverdrie, die fahren nur dann und sind angeblich auch schon voll. Bist du dabei? Der Käptn meinte sie fahren bis in 35m Tiefe, er war 2007 noch gar nicht raus und er fährt auch nur wenn es nicht stürmt.
Muss mir mal die Rügenwald im Netz ansehen, wie ich aber so raushöhre ist die Tiedenverdrie die beste Wahl, der Käpten war am Telefon auch echt nett.


----------



## norge_klaus (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Info zum Kutter "Tietverdriew"?*

Hi Andreas,

die Tietverdriew ist sicher erste Wahl. Aber bloß keinen Kratzer ans Boot machen. Ruf doch mal bei der MS Rügenland an, ob die für Sonntag noch was frei haben. Habe auch erst Gestern angerufen und es war kein Problem. Hoffentlich macht uns der erwartete Ostwind keinen Strich durch die Angeltouren. |wavey: 

Gruß Norge_Klaus


----------



## anax.imperator (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Info zum Kutter "Tietverdriew"?*

Samstag ist 1. Wahl wegen einer verträglichen Urlaubsplanung mit Nichtanglern.... wenns strürmt sieht man sich vielleicht am Sonntag, oder ich mache stadtdessen 2 statt eine Hechttour


----------



## anax.imperator (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Info zum Kutter "Tietverdriew"?*

Hallo Klaus,
war du draußen? Samstag vor einer Woche ging ja wegen Sturm nix und unter der Woche sind sie dann nicht gefahren, das läuft da wohl erst ab März wieder an. Schade


----------



## niesfisch (29. September 2011)

*AW: Info zum Kutter "Tietverdriew"?*

Hiho,

der letzte Beitrag von 2007,abgesoffen ist der Kutter jedenfalls nicht  ,haben ja für 2.+3.10 gebucht. Bin schon mächtig gespannt. 
Wo liegt der eigentlich, an der Hafeneinfahrt oder weiter hinten?

Gruß Nießfisch


----------



## Carptigers (29. September 2011)

*AW: Info zum Kutter "Tietverdriew"?*

Wahrscheinlich ist die Nordeinfahrt vom Hafen noch gesperrt. Dann der Umleitung folgen. War glaube ich, die zweite rechts, hinter der Shell. Im Hafen dann am alten Fähranleger vorbei. Dahinter kommt auf der rechten Seite ein langes Gebäude. Dort herum fahren und Parkplatz suchen. Der Steg befindet sich hinter dem Gebäude, vorne liegt die Cux, weiter hinten die Tietverdriew. Viel Spass.


----------



## Matze 74 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Info zum Kutter "Tietverdriew"?*

Hallo zusammen #h,

ich bin in der ersten Augustwoch auf Rügen und habe eine Ausfahrt auf der Tietverdriew gebucht. War in der letzten Zeit von euch wer unterwegs mit dem Kutter? Wenn ja dann wäre ein kleiner Bericht ganz nett, gerne auch per PN.
Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Angelschein dort? Ich besitze den Küstenfischereischein. Reicht der aus oder muss ich mir da noch was besorgen? Hat der Kapitän event. Scheine an Bord?
Mein Kumpel hat gar keine Papiere,der angelt das erste mal. Was benötigt er denn?
Wäre spitze wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen könnt #6#6.....

Bis dahin alles Gute und genießt das Geile Wetter ......

LG Matze |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Carptigers (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Info zum Kutter "Tietverdriew"?*

Wenn der Kutter die 12sm Zone verlässt, wird kein Angelschein benötigt.
Da werden sie geholfen.

http://www.lallf.de/touristenfischereischein.284.0.html


----------



## beschu (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Info zum Kutter "Tietverdriew"?*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Wenn der Kutter die 12sm Zone verlässt, wird kein Angelschein benötigt.
> Da werden sie geholfen.
> 
> http://www.lallf.de/touristenfischereischein.284.0.html



Du hast ja einen gültigen!(?) Fischereischein.Dann brauchst du noch die Ostseekarte (Tag 6€,Woche 12€)Ich glaub nicht das das Schiff die Genehmigung hat mehr als 12sm weit raus zu fahren....jedenfalls würd ich mich nicht darauf verlassen...(geiz ist nicht immer geil,manchmal ist die "Strafe"so hoch das du dir mehrere Ausfahrten leisten kannst)


----------



## Silvio.i (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Info zum Kutter "Tietverdriew"?*



beschu schrieb:


> Du hast ja einen gültigen!(?) Fischereischein.Dann brauchst du noch die Ostseekarte (Tag 6€,Woche 12€)Ich glaub nicht das das Schiff die Genehmigung hat mehr als 12sm weit raus zu fahren....jedenfalls würd ich mich nicht darauf verlassen...(geiz ist nicht immer geil,manchmal ist die "Strafe"so hoch das du dir mehrere Ausfahrten leisten kannst)



Von wem braucht man denn eine Genehmigung, wenn man in internationalen Gewässern fahren will???? |kopfkrat


----------



## beschu (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Info zum Kutter "Tietverdriew"?*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Von wem braucht man denn eine Genehmigung, wenn man in internationalen Gewässern fahren will???? |kopfkrat



Dann schau in den Fahrtbereichsschein


----------



## flaps_full (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Info zum Kutter "Tietverdriew"?*

Es gibt ja immer wieder die Gerüchte, die Angelkutter dürfen nur x sm rausfahren. Kann mal jemand die genaue gesetzlichen Regelungen posten und was für Auflagen/Anforderungen an das Schiff/Ausrüstung/Besatzung für die jeweiligen Entfernung für eine gewerbliche Angelfahrt nötig sind?

Es scheint ja hier ein paar "Wissende" (auch Bootsführer) zu geben, aber eine konkrete Aussage gibt leider keiner...


----------



## Matze 74 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Info zum Kutter "Tietverdriew"?*

Moin zusammen #h,

habt Ihr vielleicht mal die Preise für eine Ausfahrt für mich? Ich kann das auf der HP nicht finden ;+.
Oder steht das da gar nicht ??
Wenn ihr schonmal am schreiben seit dann könntet ihr mir vielleicht noch ein paar Fangergebnisse der letzten tage dazu posten :q:q...

LG Matze #6


----------



## Carptigers (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Info zum Kutter "Tietverdriew"?*

Ruf doch mal an bei Fam. Speck...


----------

